# New to the game



## dsully444 (Apr 10, 2008)

I am looking to get into the projector scene. I currently have a 62" DLP that I want to get rid of and already have a 92" screen built. I am looking to spend about $800 on a projector and would like it to be 1080P. Some challenges that I have are a 7' ceiling height. I need a projector with some easy placement options. I thought of the Mits HC4000 but given the drop required, it is not appealing to me. Throw me some recommendations so I can do some research.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

for $800 or under the Optoma HD20 is 1080P its what I have im pleased but it is entry level heres a review on its from 3 years ago but hope this helps http://www.projectorreviews.com/optoma/hd20/index.php


----------



## bobs77vet (Sep 21, 2012)

open box returns would put the epson 8350 in that price range. and its a nice 1080p projector


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Nothing like a projector! Have fun shopping


----------

